# Home made convection plate for Brinkman Trailmaster LE



## fat dog (Jul 20, 2012)

http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg582/lewisscipher/?action=view&current=IMAG0058.jpg

http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg582/lewisscipher/?action=view&current=IMAG0057.jpg

http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg582/lewisscipher/?action=view&current=IMAG0056.jpg

http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg582/lewisscipher/?action=view&current=IMAG0055.jpg

http://s1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg582/lewisscipher/?action=view&current=IMAG0052.jpg
​Photos are in reverse order and i cant seem to fix. Sorry!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

Fat Dog.... morning.....   Looks good....   When are you doing a smoke to see how well it works ??   And of course, we need pics and a full report so others can learn from you...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...    Dave


----------



## fat dog (Jul 20, 2012)

Dave I plan on cooking 8 butts in it around Thursday of next week for a meal for my father in laws church. He is a minister so maybe I can talk him into saying a little prayer for it LOL! But i did a dry run on it yesterday after I made it and it held within 5 degrees from end to end. I really hope I get the same results when its loaded down. I will be sure to add pics when I cook.


----------



## toadspit26 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great.  Can you share specs?  Gauge of plate?  Stainless?  Size of holes etc?  Just bought my LE and finishing the MODS this week.

Thanks, TB


----------



## fat dog (Aug 16, 2012)

As far as specs go the holes are 13/64, 17/64, and 3/8. I just cut the plate itself to fit the rails along the inside of the smoker that hold the bottom grates. I cant remember exactly what the width was but it was somewhere in the neigborhood of 14 inches. But dont take my word for it LOL! Measure! As far as the length I just made it about 3/4 of the length with an extra 6 inches for the lip at the firebox. It is made from a piece of steel that i bought pre-cut at lowes and then I cut from that to get the correct size. It is not stainless. I can tell you that it works great to even out temps!


----------



## killbane (Aug 19, 2012)

I just purchased one of these last Friday and was thing about doing the same thing but I was worried about the application. Thanks for the pics now I have an idea how to proceed.


----------



## fat dog (Aug 19, 2012)

No problem. I was surprised how much it helped mine. Hope you have the same improvement on yours.


----------



## z-man (Aug 20, 2013)

do you know what your temp difference is from end to end?


----------



## danbono (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi What was the gauge of the metal you purchased at Lowe's?
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Sep 19, 2013)

WOW 3 weeks and No answer..Me thinks this forum is going down hill, faster then a speeding bullet.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi What gauge was the sheet metal that you purchased at Lowe's?

Thanks Dan

PS I'm thinking of doing the same thing with my Brinkmanns Smoke N Pit


----------



## slider n copa (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey PPLE;
   I have seen alot of mods like this, Most I have see are angled on the end near the FB. From what I read the way u installed yours you have cut off about half the inlet. My question is wont that cause heat to build up in the FB burning it out faster and causing u to use more fuel?  My LE is sitting in the garage at the moment while I figure out what approach to take, I have been thinking and readin alot of this and found one guy that stressed it was important to keep the unit level or maybe a little higher on the  stack end. I have been kickin around the idea of curving the plate to match the upper curve of the inlet
    I think I could get the curve by using 2 pieces of metal and a couple cargo straps and a few screws to lock them in place,  I would need to put a piece across the stack end to close it off. And a metal bar across the rails would support the stack end and the inlet mounts the other end, That would allow me to raise and lower the stack end to balence the heat.   
    Any thoughts on the idea?


----------



## lemans (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought mine from horizon 61$ well worth the price


----------

